# Barney Dogs



## BrunoGator (May 19, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can find some of the Going Light Barney lines? I emailed Dick Stratton,but I think since his wife passed away I think he hasnt checked his email or something. I have some of the Hammonds dogs and wanted to breed them to the Barney dogs.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*info*

What I found out was it is part of the Lightner line and now mainly out in Califirnia but you have to look hard. It is back 4 and 5 generations now. If somebody says they have a purebred, then look carefully at the ped because it is old blood. There are others here who know more than I so stay tuned....


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Nope, but if you find it, I'd be interested as well.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I have some Stratton dogs. This is one of my top 2 personal favorites as far as bloodline go. How are your Hammonds dogs? We are doing Statton x Hammonds later.

I don't think you will be disappointed if you do that cross.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

1111111111111111


----------

